
Open source software for developing world hospitals - daleharvey
http://hospitalrun.io/
======
jworrall
FYI, we're trying to manage towards a 1.0 release by July 2016. We need help.
Many skilled hands make lite work. @tangollama or admin at hospitalrun.io

------
Simorgh
Absolutely brilliant idea!! Anyone know the people doing this? Would love to
have a convo with them...

~~~
jworrall
Happy to talk. I'm on Twitter @tangollama or Joel at cure dot org.

